# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  My "scary" dreams aren't nightmares

## ashliebelle

I have dreams all the time concerning "scary" things... I mean, practically every night I'm being chased, or I'm in a war, or I end up crying, but I never feel like they're nightmares.  

For instance, last night I had a dream about an abducted child, and I found him dead in his own basement, and his face was contorted, his eyes wide open and his mouth stuck as if he'd been screaming.  I vividly remember it, and many other things, but nothing seems to affect me enough to be considered a nightmare.

Does that make any sense at all?

----------


## Umbrasquall

Hmm, that seems disturbing to me. 

Have you had real 'nightmares' before? How do they compare to these kind of dreams? In these types of dreams do you express emotion? Do you know personally the characters in these dreams? 

One thing maybe about these dreams is because you know subconciously that they are, well, just that. They're dreams. And you are not disturbed because you know that they are not real.

----------


## ashliebelle

I used to have nightmares when I was younger, I remember a lot of them because they would repeat.  I guess it could be that I'm more aware that they're dreams.

I think my nightmares are more psycologically frightening... even though finding dead kids might be psychologically frightening...

Like, this one dream I had about a man who was following me.  He wasn't scary looking, or anything like that, but his presence disturbed me, enough for me to consider that dream a nightmare.  

I guess I feel more detached from my dreams?  I'm not sure, it's hard to explain

----------


## Alaurast78

I have scary dream all the time... none of them I consider nightmares.  So I know how you feel.  Some are totally disturbing but I don't wake up with night sweats or anything.  I have to agree that we just may realize they are dreams and so they don't scare us as they would other people.  

My sister has been plagued by nightmares all her life (she also has LD's all the time).  She hates to sleep because she is afraid of her dreams and even taught herself not to dream!  Or at least not remember any of them.  I don't know maybe our dreams would affect others different than it does us!

----------


## Truthbearer

You should consider that a dream sign ashlie...

If you see something that in the waking world it would certainly disturb you, and you don't feel disturbed at all then it might be a good time for a reality check...

----------


## ashliebelle

It's creepy whenever I come across that particular dream when i'm reading my dream journal n the middle of the night... I try to skip past it because it freaks me out now, probably because I thought about it too much.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Maybe next time you shouldn't record a dream like that. Though this goes against my dream journal principles I thinks that sometimes its best to forget.

----------


## Truthbearer

I think it is better to record all dream, whether good or bad. They all serve a purpose, and it is better to know and try to understand it, than to not write it and let it be repressed and forgotten forever....

----------

